# MOTOGP 2010!



## btnation (Apr 3, 2010)

Two words *Ben Spies!*

your thoughts?


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a "play" bet with my room-mate for £5million ... I said Rossi would win (DAMN HIS CRASH!!) ... He said Pedrosa.
We both got 2 chances though ... he chose Stoner, I chose Lorenzo! mwahaha moneys is mine!!


----------



## btnation (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree!!! nobody will catch Lorenzo! DAM you FIAT!!!!!!


----------

